# Art modification by Changer



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

"Mutation"










------------------------------------------------------


"Light"


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I like the Mutation one.

Wheres its from and what have you done to it?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

wow pretty cool you have talent


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

Both look great


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

What did you do to it


----------



## Changer of Ways (Jan 3, 2008)

Sword Slasher said:


> What did you do to it


Ya know, I really can't remember who the original artist is. Those pics have been on my laptop since I got it almost 2 years ago.

The first picture had a crucifix on top of the skull originally. I cloned out the calvary scene, threw more smoke into the background, smeared the dark areas of the skull with a soft brush to make the "sand/dust" effect and layered the whole thing in a shade of green.

On the second pic, I mirrored the bottom and distorted it, cloning some of the areas around the edges of the heads to make it more 3-dimensional and added a ripply/rainy effect. The sunburst with rays near the upper-left of the photo was a one-click tool with a few random setting differences. After all of that I added a grainy skin and declared it to be done.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Both are sweet!!!
I'm really digging "Mutation"
Good work


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Aarrggh filters 

I don't like filters..

But still cool


----------

